# update @ Glasgow Royal?



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

Does anyone have an update on donor sperm situation at GRI?    I was going to phone but don't like to annoy them.  Or do you think it'd be ok to call?


----------



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

Probably best to phone them. I heard that the situation was pretty dire. Nuffield seems to be the best place for donor sperm in Scotland but you need to go private or you will be waiting forever on NHS.


----------



## jennypenny (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi, DH called GRI last week as we have been waiting there since last April, they told him they still had no supply but were hoping to start their own recruitment programme but that would be at least another 12 months to wait.
  we were also told by the Nuffield that thay were having trouble getting sperm & I've had no reply to several e-mails to GCRM, so we are now heading south for treatment at manchester 
  Hope this helps
  Jenny


----------



## Fifebloke (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi

I'm pretty sure that Ninewells in Dundee successfully recruited a number of donors last year.

Certainly worth asking.

Best wishes

David


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks for your replies.

I think I'll give GRI a call...see what they say.    

The last time I spoke to the Nuffield they said they were starting up their own donor recruitment and it should be up and running march/april.    If we go private we'll be trying to go asap as if we wait over 1 year since we've since dr at GRI we have to pay for consultation fee, if we go within 1 year he just refers us and that's at least 1 thing you don't need to pay for.  They sent me information about loans etc. but we think we're going to ask my parents if they'll loan us the money.  They don't know our situation as yet though so quite nervous about it!

I also emailed GCRM - they emailed back saying they had 4 vials of sperm available, that was about 6 weeks ago maybe?  they also do egg sharing etc. so treatment could also cost a bit less.


----------

